# Gyms still closed



## El Gringo (May 20, 2020)

I live in FL and all gyms and restaurants are currently able to open up at 50% capacity. 

95% of the gyms are either LA Fitness, Youfit, or Planet Bean.  None are open and cannot be contacted. Their phones have a recorded message saying “all gyms all closed for further notice” then the line hangs up. The websites say the same message. 

LA fitness says on their website they are opening up in Georgia and Arizona this week, despite Georgia already being open for almost 3 weeks. 

this ain’t California where things won’t open until the next decade!

The last 10-15 years I’ve seen gyms become a monopoly with about 5 or companies owning all the gyms. I miss the local gym and makes me hate these big corporations having control over us. 

I sure hope none of these gyms get a penny from the government, go out of business and local gyms pop up again.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Yea we will surely be last here in Cali :32 (8):
I see it this way, so many people have bought thier own workout equipment by now that even when the gyms reopen a lot of people will have cancelled thier membership.
the gyms won't have enough members to stay open from that, people losing motivation over the course of this and then the people that are worried of getting sick. In turn, a lot of locations will inevitably close down.
I'm with you on the local gyms, hopefully we do see some more of those pop up in thier place.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

9am Sunday for me. My wife and I are already arguing on who's going first.

I still say my members only social club gym idea is a good one that way it's a private social club and can stay open always. 

These ****ing democratic states are just holding off for some agenda smh.


----------



## motown1002 (May 20, 2020)

This is all fear mongering bullsh$t.


----------



## El Gringo (May 20, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> These ****ing democratic states are just holding off for some agenda smh.


They have lots of agendas in mind. I’m convinced they will keep gyms closed to keep their battle against “toxic masculinity” going. Next we’ll see the vaccines containing large amounts of soy!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> They have lots of agendas in mind. I’m convinced they will keep gyms closed to keep their battle against “toxic masculinity” going. Next we’ll see the vaccines containing large amounts of soy!



I live right by Chicago in Indiana were opening up this weekend Kohl's already open just got email Illinois I guess is extending it again it will be a shit show everyone will be flooding my area trying to to to bars and barbers and stores and gyms SMH not looking forward to this.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 20, 2020)

Sunday at 8am for me.


Fuk the democrats!


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

The state u r in wants people to flood the area unless u prefer higher taxes in the future.....




Bobbyloads said:


> I live right by Chicago in Indiana were opening up this weekend Kohl's already open just got email Illinois I guess is extending it again it will be a shit show everyone will be flooding my area trying to to to bars and barbers and stores and gyms SMH not looking forward to this.


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2020)

I released the Coronavirus here in japan. I blamed it on the ChimComs. 

My nefarious plan is to keep Gibson out of the gyms so that he can never outshine me. 

Bahahahahahaga!


----------



## tinymk (May 20, 2020)

I feel for you brother.. our gym has been open for almost 3 weeks but I live in a rural Western State.  So far, everything is moving smooth


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> The state u r in wants people to flood the area unless u prefer higher taxes in the future.....



Yeah flood as in move into not flood us when they are on lock down and all coming over the border to use all of our stuff. There is so many people moving from Illinois to my area that they ran out of room already in my town to build anymore. 

I can only imagine how  many people from Illinois will  trying to get haircuts and use the gyms.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 20, 2020)

Thankful that my main gym only closed for 1 week the entire time.  I also go to Crunch which closed for 8 weeks but has been open for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## brock8282 (May 20, 2020)

i hear ya guys. im in michigan and our governor seems to want to keep us shutdown forever. thankfully ohio gyms open up next week. might be worthwhile to make the drive 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 20, 2020)

This increases property values, again how is this a negative?  People coming across the border spending money is a positive, how is this a negative?  The gym owners and salon owners will welcome those people with open arms yet it appears u will be in the parking lot protesting with signs saying go back to Illinois.....Illinois loss is another States gain and u are in the State with the gain yet you seem unhappy....




Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah flood as in move into not flood us when they are on lock down and all coming over the border to use all of our stuff. There is so many people moving from Illinois to my area that they ran out of room already in my town to build anymore.
> 
> I can only imagine how  many people from Illinois will  trying to get haircuts and use the gyms.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 20, 2020)

This is the reason to belong to small private gyms.  Hell, you can't even push yourself in a commercial gym.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> This increases property values, again how is this a negative?  People coming across the border spending money is a positive, how is this a negative?  The gym owners and salon owners will welcome those people with open arms yet it appears u will be in the parking lot protesting with signs saying go back to Illinois.....Illinois loss is another States gain and u are in the State with the gain yet you seem unhappy....



I am not trying to argue with you on 2 different threads man obviously your a difficult person not sure if its just today or this is how you are daily but I prefer not to talk to negative people if I wanna argue I will go home and argue with my wife. Your right you know everything  I'm wrong you win have a good day.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> I released the Coronavirus here in japan. I blamed it on the ChimComs.
> 
> My nefarious plan is to keep Gibson out of the gyms so that he can never outshine me.
> 
> Bahahahahahaga!



well ur fukked, I just built a squat rack from plumbing parts :32 (17):


----------



## snake (May 21, 2020)

Maybe consider putting together a gym with some guys, that's what I did. Had about 12 guys, we all through in x# of $ and everyone paid x for the rent. One stipulation, you walk, you walk empty handed. Many years later the gym dissolved and the last men standing was my best friend and myself. 80% of the gym equipment and weights I have is from that old gym.

This is not for the person who wants to pay $20 a month and oggle chick in yoga pants. But then, you do the work in the gym and can have all the woman you want outside the gym.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 21, 2020)

Atillis gym in south Jersey went and opened up before it was allowed to by me!
Been all over the news!
I'll continue to train at home till the smoke clears!


----------



## GSgator (May 21, 2020)

They should just post signs that read at your own risk and open them all up.


----------



## sfw509 (May 21, 2020)

I'm in Indiana, just over the border from Illinois. This can reopen at 50% capacity but not all have yet. My gym is small and they keep the membership numbers in check. But who knows what 50% is. Just hoping the place doesn't shut down when all of this is over.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 21, 2020)

GSgator said:


> They should just post signs that read at your own risk and open them all up.



Totally agreed! 
Everything else thts being implyed
Is just a violation of constitutional rights!


----------



## CJ (May 21, 2020)

Decent article... 
https://www.natlawreview.com/articl...ness-and-make-me-stay-home-questions-answered


----------



## Uncle manny (May 21, 2020)

I’m hoping we open up here in NJ on the 5th. Things seem to be going as scheduled. Pretty anxious to see where I’m at but at the same time gotta be careful, definitely more susceptible to injuries not having touched any real weights all this time.


----------



## dk8594 (May 21, 2020)

snake said:


> Maybe consider putting together a gym with some guys, that's what I did. Had about 12 guys, we all through in x# of $ and everyone paid x for the rent. One stipulation, you walk, you walk empty handed. Many years later the gym dissolved and the last men standing was my best friend and myself. 80% of the gym equipment and weights I have is from that old gym.
> 
> This is not for the person who wants to pay $20 a month and oggle chick in yoga pants. But then, you do the work in the gym and can have all the woman you want outside the gym.



I will say it....you have a higher caliber of friends than I do.

If I did that with mine, we’d have 12 chest machines and a leg extension.


----------



## El Gringo (May 21, 2020)

snake said:


> Maybe consider putting together a gym with some guys, that's what I did. Had about 12 guys, we all through in x# of $ and everyone paid x for the rent. One stipulation, you walk, you walk empty handed. Many years later the gym dissolved and the last men standing was my best friend and myself. 80% of the gym equipment and weights I have is from that old gym.
> 
> This is not for the person who wants to pay $20 a month and oggle chick in yoga pants. But then, you do the work in the gym and can have all the woman you want outside the gym.


Funny thing is about 2 years ago I bought a squating  rack with 500 lbs of weights with a bench barbell and adjustable dumbbells (everything I need). I placed it outside under my friends driveway cabana. (He lives in a shittier part of the neighborhood than me, and wouldn’t fair well with my neighbors. 

I did it for 2 reasons:
1. To get my friend into lifting weights with me. 
2. For emergency use (specifically for gym holidays or if for whatever reason the gym might close)

well... I ended up moving 1:30 north about 6 months ago and left all the equipment there and he never even touches it. I have no room for it at my new place either. I was almost prepared...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 22, 2020)

Gyms may never be the same again from these commie retards. (Getting temp taken at door, being turned away if crowded, by appt only, limited days per week, etc).
Always been a home gym lifter, always will be. Most gyms these days are filled with IG flexing retards anyways, no thanks...


----------



## BrotherJ (May 22, 2020)

Gyms opened up here in Arizona - no real restrictions at my commercial gym other than some cleaning girls wiping everything down and every other cardio machine being shut off.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 1, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> i hear ya guys. im in michigan and our governor seems to want to keep us shutdown forever. thankfully ohio gyms open up next week. might be worthwhile to make the drive 2-3 times a week.


 i was thinking the same thing ...there isnt even a thought about date here...
  i thought hogan was going to come on an announce starting stage two but he just said we are going to start finishing phase 1...hogan is a water head he thinks hes gonna be president...not after this he wont...i dont have the gyms opening here till end of august if then...
   Shit if i didnt buy a house 2 yrs ago i would just move im over living in this over crowed dirty shitty state....


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 1, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Gyms may never be the same again from these commie retards. (Getting temp taken at door, being turned away if crowded, by appt only, limited days per week, etc).
> Always been a home gym lifter, always will be. Most gyms these days are filled with IG flexing retards anyways, no thanks...


 that sounds like a lot but id gladly go tru all that just to hae a chance to go..i dont even have a start date in sight....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> that sounds like a lot but id gladly go tru all that just to hae a chance to go..i dont even have a start date in sight....



I worked from home today and my wife just got back from the gym I am heading there at 12:30 I am so excited.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 1, 2020)

Mine are closed until June 20th


----------



## chandy (Jun 1, 2020)

shit supposedly from an EMS friend that gets updates weeks before anything happens said it will probably be over a month before gyms finally open back up here in NC. shit has me going crazy


----------

